# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  آداب وتقاليد وطرق أكل المنسف الأردني

## دموع الغصون

*آداب وتقاليد وطرق أكل المنسف الأردني* 




*هل تعلم ما هي أحكام المنسف منذ مطلع الخمسينات أي منذ نعومة أظفاري كنت أرافق والدي وجدي وأعمامي إلى المناسبات الاجتماعية المختلفة وأشارك فيها وقد حرص الجميع على إفهامنا أنا وأبناء عمومتي من كانوا في سني آداب الجلوس إلى المنسف وآداب الطعام إجمالا وتعلمنا أن المشاركة بالحضور والطعام هي مشاركة وليس للشبع فمن لم يشبع في بيته لن يشبع عند الناس، بالتالي يجب مراعاة الآخرين إثناء الحضور والمشاركة مثل القول كل أكل الجمال وقوم قبل الرجال.*

*كما لا يجوز التقدم إلى الطعام ولم يتم غسل اليد فهذه سنة محمودة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*1- لا يجوز القيام إلى الطعام قبل أن يأذن صاحب الزاد ويثني على الحضور بقوله افلحوا (تفضلوا) على الميسور.* 

*2- يجب غسل اليد قبل تناول الطعام فهي سنة عن المصطفى عليه أفضل صلاة وأتم تسليم وال بيته الطاهرين.*

*3- أن لا نتقدم إلى الطعام قبل الرجال الأكبر سنا.*

*4- أن لا نأخذ من اللحم ألا ما يلي المكان الذي نجلس فيه لا يجوز أن نمد اليد أمام من يجلس إلى جوارك على المائدة (المنسف) وإذا أردت شيء بالطرف الثاني من المائدة اطلب من جليسك بلطف.*

*5- أن لا نمد اليد إلى الرأس المتربع على عرش المنسف إلا إذا قال اكبر الجالسين سنا أو قدرا على المنسف أكرموا كبيركم أي انه يسمح لنا بالرأس على أن تكون أول قطعه من الرأس تقدم له سواء اللسان أو الجضم (اللحم على الحنك)، أو أشار المعزب لهذا فالعادة أن يترك الرأس للمعازيب ، واكبر عيب أن تأكل من الرأس ولا تقسم على الحضور.*

*6- إذا أكرمنا احدهم وفت لنا لحم أو طعام أما أن نأكله أو نأكل حوله ولا نعيده لصاحبه.*

*7- من العيب أن تنفخ على اللقمة حتى لو كانت ساخنة جدا.*

*8- لا تلمس فمك بأصابعك إثناء الطعام، كما انه يجب أن لا ندخل أصابعنا في الفم إثناء الأكل، وإذا كان الأمر اضطراري يجب ترك الزاد واخذ جانب قصي من المكان.*

*9- لا يجوز أن نمسح اليد بطرف السدر أو أن ننفض اليد فوق المنسف ، أو أن نعيد شيء بقي باليد من الطعام إلى السدر، فهذا معيب بحق المعزب والضيوف.*

*10- لا يجوز أن نلحس اليد إثناء الأكل ويجوز هذا بعد الانتهاء من الطعام إكراما للزاد لكي لا يسقط الطعام في موضع الغسل.*

*11- يجب استخدام يد واحدة لتناول الطعام، وإذا استعصى عليك قطع اللحم يمكن أن يساعدك احد المجودين بمد يده لك لقطعها يفتها أو قرصها .* 

*12- عند تجهيز اللقمة لا يجوز استخدام كل اليد، تستخدم ثلاث أصابع باليد اليمنى.*

*13- من العيب أن تكشف أرضية سدر المنسف وأنت تأكل.*

*14- من المفضل إذا كنت مدعو أن تعجل ولا تسرع في تناول الطعام وان تجعل اللقمة متوسطة (كل أكل الجمال وقوم قبل الرجال) ولا تملئ الفم بالطعام وتعمل بالون .*

*15- الحديث إثناء الطعام غير مرغوب إلا إذا كان يجلس احد المعازيب على الطعام فيؤانس الضيوف مع إشعارهم بأنه يأكل (وأنت تواكلهم من باب ترغيبهم بالطعام) وهو يشرف على حسن ضيافتهم وتوزيع اللحم عليهم والأفضل أن لا تتحدث وفي فمك طعام انتظر حتى تبلع الطعام ثم تحدث.*

*16- كل قطعة اللحم الموالية لك كاملة ولا تحاول أن تعبث بأكثر من قطعة بآن واحد، واخلط معها الرز واللبن.*

*17- إذا رأيت أن جارك أو احد اللذين على المنسف كان مظلوما أي أن قطعة اللحم المتواجدة أمامه صغيرة أو تكثر بها العظام والصفاقات ويواليك كمية كبيرة من اللحم فيجب عليك فت وتقديم ما تراه مناسب من اللحم له وكذا الحال إذا كان هذا ضيف غريب أو صغير السن خجل.*

*18- لا تنثر الطعام على الطاولة أو على الأرض أو على ملا بسك وأنت تأكل.*

*19- جهز اللقمة (دحبرها) وبشكل جيد قبل أن تتناولها.*

*20- اطلب ما تحتاج من ماء أو لبن من المعزب وبأدب ولا تأخذ ما هو في ثنية غيرك إلا للحال الطارئ.*

*21- تجنب تلويث الذقن والشارب واللحية بالطعام واللبن.*

*22- من كرام الطباع تناول قطعة واحدة من اللحم وعدم التجاوز على غيرها (ففي ذلك شراهة) ويجوز ذلك إذا مررت اللحم إلى مجاورك الضيف الغريب أو إذا طاف على المناسف شباب يحملون الماء والشراك والشراب أو اللي وكان عدد الحضور كبير يتوجب عليك تمرير قطع من اللحم لمن يطوف من المعازيب على الضيوف وإذا وفر المعزب اللبن بكشاكيل بجوار المناسف ووفر الماء والشراك وخضره وليس هنالك من يطوف على الضيوف وشاهدت معازيب يقفون حول الضيوف منتظرين دورهم توجب عليك رفع القطع الإضافية من اللحم بجوار الرأس للطورة الثانية وبالسابق كان البعض يقوم بدفن اللحم بالرز ولا يلمس الرأس وعند جلوس الطورة الثانية تجد اللحم تحت الرز كما يجوز عوس الشباب الذين يطوفون على الضيوف فإذا شاهد احدهم ولم يحظى بقطعة لحم من الضيوف نادى عليه ليزوده بشيء مما يحمل ماء أو شراب أو شراك لينتهزها فرصه ويزوده بقطعة لحم بفمه أو ملفوفة بخبزة شراك من يدك وإطلاق كلمة مثل الله يعطيك العافية.*

*23- لا يجوز طلب أي شيء (غير حق الضيف) يخص الطعام من المعازيب إلا ما يحملون ويوزعون وحق الضيافة ماء وخبز شراك ولبن وما زاد عن ذلك فهو كرم من المعزب وإكرام للضيوف.*

*24- اجتهد أن لا تخرج أصوات منك إثناء مضغ الطعام أو تناوله (النهم في الأكل غير محمود). 25- إذا كنت اكبر الجالسين إلى المنسف أو اقرب الناس إلى المعزب فلا تقم عن الطعام إذا شعرت بان هنالك غريب مازال يأكل.*

*26- حجم قطعة اللحمة لا تنقص عن حجم بطن كف اليد دون الأصابع وان لا تزيد عن كامل اليد.*

*27- لا يجوز تقديم الأكل للضيوف بدون ملح أما إذا قدم فهذا يعني نقض العهد بين صاحب الزاد والضيف، ويتوجب ترك الزاد فورا.*

*28- يلتف حول المنسف عدد يتناسب مع عدد الحضور.*

*29- وتقديم المناسف على المناضد بالمسير تشبه مسير الجنود بشكل طابور وتوضع على المنضدة البعيد ثم الأقرب فالأقرب لكي لا يقع شيء إثناء الحراك والتشريب يتم بنفس الأسلوب ولكن في أكثر من موضع بنفس الوقت.* 

*30- إذا كنت على منسف وكان هنالك آخرون فالأقرب للمعزب هو معزب على الموجودين.*

*31- لا يقدم الطعام ساخن جدا* 

*32- لا توضع السدور في موقع شمس حامية ساطعة* 

*33- لا يجوز أن يكون (اللبن أو الشراب أو اللي) خفيف (مرق) كثير الماء غير خاثر أو فاقس أو قليل السمن* 

*34- لا يجوز تقديم اللحم غير ناضج أو مائل للسواد أو للاحمرار فهذا دليل على بخل المعزب أو جهل الطباخ.* 

*35- للضيف الحق بترك الطعام ونفض اليد منه إذا وجده بلا ملح.*

*36- لا يجوز أن تعيب الطعام بأي شكل وذكره بما فيه أو بما ليس فيه بالذم ويجوز ذكره بالخير فقط.*

*نايف عبدالرزاق خليفة النسور*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*شو هالطرق ضحكتني بنود منهم بس جد معلومات حلوة*

----------


## إن الله يراك

الله يسااااااااااااامحك والله شهتيني

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات على المرور الرائع من الجميل أن نتعرف على آداب وتقاليد هي جزء من حياتنا ويجب أن نتعلمها جميعاً أتمنى أن يروق الموضوع للجميع

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا بعرف اغلب النقاط المذكورة فوق بس بصراحة في شغلات جديدة مثل الملح
عموما شكرا على الموضوع و استمتعت و انا اقرأ فيه ^_^

----------


## بيلسان

*اه وللااااااااااا هادا منسف موو حيالله لازملوووو اداب واتيكيت وحركات من اللذي منو
يســــــــــــــــــــــلموووو على الموووضووع جد استفدت كتير منو مع انو احنا البنات ما بناكلو هيك بس يالله بنعلم الاجيال القادمه نشالله*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتقاء رائع .. فنحن بحاجه لتلك الاداب . فتعلمها يزيد من موضوعيتنا ..

اشكركِ دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 
بالتأكيد يجب علينا معرفة هذه الآداب و الطرق لتجنب الوقوع في الخطأ فهو جزء من هويتنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## دموع الغصون

ان الله يراك 
مشكورة على المرور 
منوره

----------

